# When Food Doesn't Work



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

there are times when food doesn't work when training or doing behavior modification. Great article by Casey Lomonaco. http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/when-food-is-the-wrong-answer


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice artlcle, Dave. Thanks for the link.

Wed, 11 Apr 2012 07:02:13 (PDT)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

This article answers many of my questions, as always, thanks Dave!!!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Awww! Thanks Dave! I have been looking for this for over a year! Great stuff!
Marina&Roki


----------

